# Lots of moms!!



## acdcfan1234 (Feb 19, 2018)

Okay heres my issue...

a friend took in 10 feeder mice, the 4 females ended up pregnant and he couldn't go though with using them to feed (they are all colored) so I took them in so they can have their babies with out all the males around then we were going to rehome most and keep some as pets.

But....

One started giving birth 10 minutes ago and they already killed the 1 baby....should we separate all 4 of the moms or let them be? someone told me its okay to keep them together but if they are going to kill all of them I can separate. (they are currently in a well furnished 55gal tank.

thanks in advance


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

There are several different reasons for mums to munch their own babies, or for some mice to munch other's babies. Stress or illness (in the babies) are the most common factors. What people's experiences are with regards to housing mothers together are very varied. Especially since you do not know the mice or their backgrounds, I would definitely housing each mother on her own until babies are 2 weeks old, and preferably in small cages to reduce stress.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've found that housing two similarly aged litters together works fine, but more than that causes the youngest babies to become runty and the mothers get tired from having to nurse the combined litter for so long. From now on I'm only going to house two litters together, if that as I prefer mothers to be single.


----------

